# LATE NOVEMBER NOO



## trinity. (Oct 24, 2017)

NOONONONONONNONONNOONONN


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 24, 2017)

I KNOOOOW


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

cue the endless waiting, part two


----------



## brutongaster (Oct 24, 2017)

october's almost over so it's not *that* far away imo. i am concerned with how it'll interfere with my finals in december tho...


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

I know right I cried at that part


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

man, i hope i have enough free storage on my phone by then....


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 24, 2017)

IM STILL SO ECSTATIC I WILL DELETE EVERYTHING ON MY PHONE TO CLEAR STORAGE SPACE JUST FOR THIS APP IF I NEED TO ahhae


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> IM STILL SO ECSTATIC I WILL DELETE EVERYTHING ON MY PHONE TO CLEAR STORAGE SPACE JUST FOR THIS APP IF I NEED TO ahhae



Haha, yay! I finally found someone as excited as me!! >v<
There's enough time for you people to start purchasing new devices, so go! x)


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

WHEN I SAW LATE NOVEMBER IT MADE ME WANT TO JUMP OUT OF A WINDOW


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

Late November is not even a month away, were you guys honestly expecting it to drop live right after its official reveal in the Direct?


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 25, 2017)

At least we'll get to enjoy a little Fall and jump right into Winter/Christmas! Pretty stoked.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

Jake said:


> Late November is not even a month away, were you guys honestly expecting it to drop live right after its official reveal in the Direct?


Welcome amiibo. *Goes back around 2 years and drops a mile*


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Welcome amiibo. *Goes back around 2 years and drops a mile*



Granted, Welcome amiibo went live straight after the direct, but they'd already formally announced it months in advance, and we already knew several features that would be included before they aired the direct. The mobile title we knew literally nothing about until now.


----------



## Kaey (Oct 25, 2017)

I was surprised it was coming out that soon.. I was expecting early next year or around Christmas at the earliest. Thankful for early Nov!


----------



## squidpops (Oct 25, 2017)

Just be thankful we're getting it November 2017 and not 2018 haha


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

Four weeks away is fine. It's more than fine.

It'll give me time to delete some apps on my phone.


----------



## KianAviation (Oct 25, 2017)

We already really expected that. I'd guess it would be around the 16th - 20th since they seem to be the dates animal crossing games come out on.


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 25, 2017)

YAS, it'll come out when my partner is over and we can play together!!!

I bet we'll spend a few days just sitting in bed playing this...

I do wish it was a little sooner though, the direct got me excited


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

Late November is not far at all, I just wish they had given an actual date


----------



## trinity. (Oct 25, 2017)

I know, I heard it could come out March 2018 but I can’t help be dissapointed BECWUSE IM IMPATIENT


----------



## kitanii (Oct 25, 2017)

It's really not that far away. I waited a long time for new leaf, I can wait one measly month for an app.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

yall can wait a few weeks come on


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

It's better than waiting years, like they did when they first announced the game being made. That wait time is nothing imo


----------



## cats_toy (Oct 25, 2017)

Considering this version of AC was placed on the back burner in favor of Super Mario Run, it's disappointing that we are forced to wait yet AGAIN!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Hah, I can wait I guess. I don't really need more phone games atm anyways


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 25, 2017)

downloading the apk on android is really easy no matter where you are


----------



## Sheando (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, I was really relieved when I saw late November because I expected to have to wait months after the announcement. I'm just hoping that once the app is out of the way, we'll get some news on a Switch game!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> YAS, it'll come out when my partner is over and we can play together!!!
> 
> I bet we'll spend a few days just sitting in bed playing this...
> 
> I do wish it was a little sooner though, the direct got me excited



Doesn't need to be sooner silly, we already got it!


----------



## amazonevan19 (Oct 27, 2017)

cammy said:


> downloading the apk on android is really easy no matter where you are



is there any non-sorcerous way to get it on iOS? Or this is just for android for now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheando said:


> Wow, I was really relieved when I saw late November because I expected to have to wait months after the announcement. I'm just hoping that once the app is out of the way, we'll get some news on a Switch game!



AC Switch announcement is likely to be at either E3 2018 or late 2018/early 2019, IMO


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 27, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> is there any non-sorcerous way to get it on iOS? Or this is just for android for now?


yeah, something about making an apple id and setting it to australia.


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2017)

I really wanna play now already! It makes me sad that they can in Australia. I look at the AC reddit and it is just flooded with pictures of people playing the game. :c It looks really cute guys! And they say you can earn Leaf Tickets (that are used to speed up things in the game, such as crafting) relatively easy. It does sorta suck to me that there is a need for "Leaf Tickets" at all though, but I suppose that is simply the nature of any mobile game these days--microtransactions are the norm.


----------



## sta36ny1 (Oct 27, 2017)

yes, make an Australian Apple ID, https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/animal-crossing-pocket-camp/id1179915619?mt=8 click that link and boom ya got it a month early, unless your an Aussie then ya been had it since the direct


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm ok with waiting, I got stuff going on in November anyways, so it's not like I'd have a ton of time to play. Still stoked for when it does come out though!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2017)

no bugs
RIP


----------



## amazonevan19 (Nov 1, 2017)

hmmm intriguing, I might just become an aussie temporarily


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 1, 2017)

smallpeach said:


> WHEN I SAW LATE NOVEMBER IT MADE ME WANT TO JUMP OUT OF A WINDOW



Same literally


----------



## mocha. (Nov 1, 2017)

doodle said:


> I really wanna play now already! It makes me sad that they can in Australia. I look at the AC reddit and it is just flooded with pictures of people playing the game. :c It looks really cute guys! And they say you can earn Leaf Tickets (that are used to speed up things in the game, such as crafting) relatively easy. It does sorta suck to me that there is a need for "Leaf Tickets" at all though, but I suppose that is simply the nature of any mobile game these days--microtransactions are the norm.



you can play it if you make an australian apple ID, it's a lot easier than it sounds and someone has linked in this thread already to where you can sign up c:

also as for the microtransactions, it's a free app so they had to make their money somehow. Nintendo are usually quite fair about their microtransactions and so far as i've played the game i've never once had the urge to spend IRL money on Leaf Tickets - there are plenty of ways to earn them in game! ~

i'm finding it enjoyable but as the days go by it gets more and more tedious as nothing changes when you level up (it just becomes increasingly harder to do so with no real benefit), i'm so disappointed with there being no halloween event too :c
but i love AC to death so i'll continue playing even if it's just for the nostalgia


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 2, 2017)

I know you can download the APK file for the app but I'm holding off until the official release mainly because I don't want to risk any complications of the Nintendo Accounts and regions.


----------



## jupisan (Nov 2, 2017)

its in 22 days guys and we will all play. XD


----------

